

Ask HN: Founder/Co-founder exit with share holding - shakya

Hi,
I have been one of the 3 co-founders/founders (all 3 have equal share holding) of a seed funded low revenue startup for about a year now. I have decided to leave the company while my partners are carrying on with the company with full blown effort to raise next round of funding. My partners expect me to leave the company with no share holding. While I want to leave gracefully and don't want my presence in the company to be a VC deal breaker for my partners, I also want to stay connected with the company in the future with a negotiable share holding as this is as close as I can get to be a non-trivial owner in a company and stay in close connection with workings of a starup/company. What options do I have for exiting from my startup as a cofounder and retain non-trivial share holding (perhaps a single digit number)? Do I need to hire a lawyer for this situation?
======
shakya
Just wanted to add a piece of information that the company and we founders are
India based.

